# Troy Dorsey tapes



## lonecoyote (Jun 12, 2004)

I got a new century catalog in the mail not too long ago and they now have boxing tapes with Troy Dorsey. He was amazing. Former welterweight champion of the world and from what I've heard a great kickboxer too. As a boxer he was all action. His fight with Green was one of the greatest fights I've ever seen. There are two on boxing, two just with focus mitt drills, and three on his own brand of taekwondo, I think. Has anyone seen them? Anyone seen him kickbox?


----------



## monkey-a-go-go (Aug 26, 2004)

Troy Dorsey was a balls to the wall all heart boxer for sure.  I remember him fighting another tough s.o.b. Jorge Paez (!? not sure on name) many years ago for a title. Lots of heart. I have a memory of him doing a sorta "kia" when he hooked. One of those dudes who left it all in the ring.


----------



## OC Kid (Aug 30, 2004)

I used to watch him on ESPN fighting PKA kickboxing. he was a very good and aggressive kickboxer. I remember when He made the move from kickboxing into boxing saw a couple of fights of his on ESPN fights.. I may have him on some tapes. I taped alot of PKA fights. I still review them for teaching purposes combos ect....
I must be getting old huh????


----------



## lonecoyote (Sep 1, 2004)

Not that old, which means "me too, I just don't want to think about it". I think I might get the boxing tapes. If I do I'll let you know how they are, and if they were worth the money.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 1, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Not that old, which means "me too, I just don't want to think about it". I think I might get the boxing tapes. If I do I'll let you know how they are, and if they were worth the money.



I'm pretty sure held boxing and kickboxing titles at the same time. He can fight, don't know if he can teach.


----------

